# Hi - I'm new to this board!



## Woody01 (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm an avid hunter - just came back from Utah, got a 6 x 6 bull elk, 350 green score! Best trip ever. Anyone else hunt elk? Looking to bow hunt moose in the future. Any tips or recommendations out there? I am in Michigan. Thanks.


----------



## Lars (Sep 5, 2003)

Woody01, welcome. I hunted elk (unguided) for the first time last year in Colorado Downed a nice 5x5 fifteen minutes after the season opened and a cow the next day + a 5x5 muley the same week. What a hell of an experiance that was. Unbeliveable scenery, great fishing, great new friends made in camp. I'll definately go back.

Lars


----------

